
Infiniswap: Efficient Memory Disaggregation - baq
https://github.com/Infiniswap/infiniswap
======
posnet
Adrian Colyer covered this on the morning paper.

[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/05/05/efficient-memory-
disaggr...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/05/05/efficient-memory-
disaggregation-with-infiniswap/)

------
baybal2
I once tried something like that for a very big montecarlo simulation of
matrix convolutions for an online ads company.

Indeed, when you have no alternative to just have stuff in RAM as data access
patterns are almost completely random for entire dataset, exporting swap over
RDMA NIC will have an advantage even over a very fast local PCIE SSD.

I'm glad that somebody put time to make a proper solution to rationalize
deployment of such setups

